# 1991 Toyota...with Fisher



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Im looking for a cheap backup/res. plow rig ...saw a 91 Toyota with 6.5 Fisher plow at a local used car lot. From the pic it looks to be in good shape....im sure its a high milage....but says it all serviced and ready to go. They are asking just under 5k....was thinking of offering 4k...think thats too much?.....Also dont know much about smaller plow trucks and their capabilites...anyone use yotas to plow with?
pumpkin:


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

I just picked up a 1995 for $4900 and I look forward to the season. Toyotas are good for small residential stuff and handle all kinds of snow. Happy plowing. :waving:


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I just looked at a 1991 for $ 2000, no plow however, not in bad shape, some surface rust here & there, passenger doo bottom rotted out, needed replacing. Truck was a 5 speed with 126,000.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

I just bought mine last week. Check my other post in this forum


----------

